# Bootzeit messen

## xraver

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die Zeit messen, vom Bootloader aus bis xdm.

Das mein System etwas länger braucht wollte ich andere init-Systeme antesten und hier und da was optimieren.

Mit einer Stoppuhr mag ich mich nicht daneben setzen  :Wink: .

Gibt es eine simple Möglichkeit zum messen der Zeit?

Ich stell mir das so vor;

grub sagt beim laden des Kernels "hey, fang an zu messen" - das letzte init-script sagt dann eben "timer-stop"

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.initng.org/wiki/Documents_Documentation_Bootchart

Da kannst du dann auch gleich mal initng testen.

Tobi

----------

## xraver

Danke, ist doch schonmal ein guter Anfang.

Ja, irgendwas hat ich da im Hinterkopf - bootchart war es  :Wink: .

//edit

Die Site www.bootchart.org hat ne Macke. Unter Opera muss ich ganz schnell auf die Menüpunkte oben klicken. Ist der Mauszeiger zu lange auf dem Button, kann ich ihn nicht mehr anklicken. Kann ein OperaUser das mal antesten? Damit man den Jungs mal Bescheid geben kann.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie schnell ist dein Rechner denn beim Hochfahren?

Tobi

----------

## xraver

2min20 sec - dazu kommt ja noch die Zeit bevor Bootchart startet, wofür ich auch noch so 10-20sec anrechnen würde.

Ansehen kann man es sich hier.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was hast du denn für einen Rechner und was für ein System? Ich hab meins gerade auf autologin gestellt, damit ich vergleichbare Werte habe, per Armbanduhr. Ich liege bei 30 Sekunden bis zum gdm-login und 45 Sekunden bis der Gnome Desktop vollständig aufgebaut ist. Und das komplett ohne irgendwelchen Optimierungen.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was hast du denn für einen Rechner und was für ein System?

 

Wie man in der Statistik erkennen kann, eine AMD K6 CPU  :Wink: .

Hier mal ein wenig genauer;

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598 [Apollo MVP3] (rev 04)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]
> ...

 

 *chat /proc/cpuinfo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> processor       : 0
> ...

 

Tja, ansonsten stecken da noch 480MB-Ram und 2 4GB Platten drinn.

Ich glaub zu den schnellsten Bauteilen zählt die GPU.

Kommt euch vieleicht etwas alt vor, but it works  :Smile: .

----------

## hurra

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //edit
> 
> Die Site www.bootchart.org hat ne Macke. Unter Opera muss ich ganz schnell auf die Menüpunkte oben klicken. Ist der Mauszeiger zu lange auf dem Button, kann ich ihn nicht mehr anklicken. Kann ein OperaUser das mal antesten? Damit man den Jungs mal Bescheid geben kann.

 

Klappt bei mir.

Opera 9.10

Bootchart ist ja echt nett, 38s bis zum kdm   :Wink: 

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/8333/bootchartob5.png

----------

## Klaus Meier

@ xraver

Versuch mal irgendwo gebraucht eine größere Platte aufzutreiben, die in deiner Kiste noch läuft. Denke, damit kannst du das Booten mehr beschleunigen als mit allem anderen.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Versuch mal irgendwo gebraucht eine größere Platte aufzutreiben, die in deiner Kiste noch läuft. Denke, damit kannst du das Booten mehr beschleunigen als mit allem anderen.

 

Versuch mal ne Platte 10-40GB aufzutreiben  :Wink: . Die heutigen Platten sind riesig und wenn ich mir ne neue hole - dann gleich SATA. Plane eh in naher Zukunft mir ein neues System zusammen zu stellen. Hatte auch überlegt eine neue Platte rein zu hängen die ich dann im neuen System weiter verwende. Aber ich weiss nicht ob die im alten Rechner überhaupt funktioniert und spätestens fürs neue System wäre es dann wieder ein fehlkauf.

Die neuen Boards haben nur noch 1 IDE Kanal (die meisten die ich gesehen habe) -  womit ich wieder zu SATA gezwungen werde. Für die alte Kiste lohnt sich eben kein Neukauf mehr - leider.

BiosUpdates und Dokumentation fürs Board sind nicht zu finden - ist eben von 98.

Wer funktionstüchtigen "festplattenschrott"  ab 10GB für schmales los werden möchte - immer her damit  :Wink: .

----------

## Knieper

<10s bis zum fgetty. Allerdings noch mit sh statt ash, loadkeys etc. mit gzip-Aufruf und cron (laeuft inzw. nicht mehr). Denke da kann man nochmal ein paar Sekunden rausholen.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab mir gestern vom Schrottplatz einen kleinen P3 geholt, der hatte ne 10GB drinne, Vielleicht schaust du ja mal ob du da auch fündig wirst. Der Rechner rennt ganz ordentlich, trotz seiner armen 64MB RAM, ich brauch geschätzte 30s bis zum Console-login.

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 7

model name      : Pentium III (Katmai)

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 448.633

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 898.00
```

Bin echt zufrieden  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## blice

15 sekunden bis xdm, nochmal 3 sekunden bis xfce steht

( Amdk8, 512mbRam, Ide festplatten [hdparm:403MB/s:34MB/s] )

```

 rc-update -s

           alsasound |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default  
```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

das ist ein echt nettes Tool. Da kann man (denke ich zumindest) endlich mal richtige Performancetests machen.

```

rc-update -s

           alsasound | boot                          

             apache2 |      default                  

        avahi-daemon |      default                  

      avahi-dnsconfd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

              esound |      default                  

                 gpm |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

             hddtemp |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

           net.bond0 |      default                  

             net.br0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

             net.vpn |      default                  

            netmount |      default                  

             openvpn |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default           

```

Bei mir sind es 39s bis GDM Login.

http://www.go-linux.org/~bluebird/bootchart.png

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich trinke Bier ja auch manchmal in größeren Dosen, aber niemals aus Dosen, egal ob groß oder klein.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also ich trinke Bier ja auch manchmal in größeren Dosen, aber niemals aus Dosen, egal ob groß oder klein.

 

OW...  :Wink: 

----------

## pir187

@xraver: brauchst du eine festplatte, so ca. 8 oder 10 gb? kannst du haben, ist zwar nicht mehr die neueste, aber sie läuft. musst mir nur das porto zahlen (3,90)...

bei interesse -> pm!

gruß, pir187

----------

## ConiKost

Hmm, ist das normal, dass bootchart bei mir nicht geht?

Kann halt DAten nicht finden ...

Ich habe aber / /boot /opt /srv /usr /var jeweils auf einzelnen Partitionen ...

Gibts dagegen eine Lösung?

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> http://www.initng.org/wiki/Documents_Documentation_Bootchart
> 
> Da kannst du dann auch gleich mal initng testen.
> 
> Tobi

 

Genau das habe ich heute gemacht. initng und seine beiden weiteren Abhängigkeiten habe ich eben installiert gehabt. bootchart läuft wirklich sauber, das initng sah auf den ersten Blick auch sauber aus.

Gut bei initng fehlten einige runlvl-Einträge von Gentoo wie checkroot und lisa, aber da sysvinit ja nebei auch laufen kann laut Doku habe ich diese einfach mal dort gelassen. Den Eintrag in grub wie oben in der Verknüfung hinterlegt auch gesetzt. Was soll ich sagen, initng machte überhaupt garnichts! Jeden in sysvinit gelöchten Dienst mußte ich wieder von Hand starten um mein System zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Danke, für micht nicht, habe bereits alle 3 Teile von initng wieder gelöscht und entfernt. Ich komme auch ohne aus, bei 63-65 Sekunden Startdauer auf einem AMD64 SMP System. 

Schneller wäre schöner, aber nicht mehr mit initng.  :Wink: 

PS: 

Ich nutze follgende Versionen:

dev-util/cmake-2.4.3 - aus Portage

Latest initng release: 0.6.10 - von der Downloadseite mit cmake selbst kompiliert

Latest initng-ifiles release: 0.1.2 - von der Downloadseite mit cmake selbst kompiliert

Und die Bedienung alles in default zu schieben fand ich auch nicht so gut. Wenn ich ein Energiesparprofiel aufm Desktop habe kann initng dies auch nicht verwalten. Ich denke selbt wenn es beim booten funktioniert hätte wäre ich damit nicht zufrieden gewesen.

----------

## xraver

Ich habe init-ng auch schnell wieder gelöscht. War mir zu buggy das Teil. Konnte nicht einmal das System vernünftig starten - das nach meheren Konfigurationsversuchen.

einit ist auch ganz net. Damit wurde mein Rechner wirklich mal "schnell" gebootet.

Leider sagt bash immer "no job control" , aber ansonsten ist einit flink unterwegs  :Wink: .

----------

